# hog



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

A test to see if this posts....


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

looks good to me


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

Built my pig smoker out of cinder blocks,cheap and works great. Now I just need to make it so I can smoke other stuff.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That hog looks crazy with his tinfoil hat


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> That hog looks crazy with his tinfoil hat


You've been in the Waterfowl section haven't ya?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks great schaueelab!!

How much did the hog weigh?
What temp did you cook it to?
Any spices?
Was it wrapped in foil when cooking?
Did you use wood or charcoal?
How tall is your sister?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> You've been in the Waterfowl section haven't ya?


Yeah....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > You've been in the Waterfowl section haven't ya?
> ...


I'm not sure if that is an UWN-approved tin foil hat. Get with our equipment guy, AL Hansen.

Sorry about the hijack schaueelab, Bax* and I can't get in the Moderator's forum this morning, it is being re-modeled.


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

Just the ears nose and feet were covered in foil so they don't burn. I use charcoal with wood for smoke .. and I use foil over the top of the whole thing for now. I need to come up with something better for a top. Not sure what temp. with just foil on top, not very air tight.
The pig was 75 lb. Takes about 6 hrs.


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

Oh ha I have a dry rub that I use....


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks good. Does it dry out at all? I've heard apple juice is good for moisture and marinade while cooking a hog that way..


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

I am curious as can be. I have wanted to do this for awhile now. So you had a tin foil top over the fire and had it on to? I have only seen it cooked right over the flame and just being turned alot. It looked great!!


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

The foil on top is just to hold as much of the heat in as I can... I usually only flip it once...about 3 hrs on each side


----------

